# 28x1.75 tire replacement tires



## 1959firearrow (Nov 23, 2013)

So I'm wondering if there are any replacement tires out there for the 28x1.75 tire size that have a classic look? I don't like modern tread designs but would like to have new tires and tubes. I don't have the bike yet but its cool and I just want to know I can get classic looking tires because I do plan on riding it. Thanks. I really like the older ribbed/grove tires of track bikes. I have a set of Maxxis Miracle tires for my bmx and love the tread. Very land speed like. Thanks for any help you can come up with as I kept coming up with modern stuff in my searches.


----------



## bike (Nov 23, 2013)

*what bike*

has 28x1.75s on it?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty sure it's an old german or similar country bike. Has the old truss frame deal going on. There is one of the new Pashley girls bikes that is a dead ringer frame wise. But yes the tires on it say 28x1.75. Has a F&S torpedo 3 speed on it. I'm not entirely sure that it isn't some 70s knock off junk yet as I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 23, 2013)

DURO made a 28 X 1 3/4" tire with traditional tread.  I do not know if they are still being made as they are not imported anymore into Canada.  I am looking into an alternative make at this time.


----------



## morton (Nov 24, 2013)

*I assume you know......*

that 700c x 37 tires will fit 28 x 1.75 wheels.(same 622 designation).  I've found many different tread patterns in this "modern" size and perhaps you will find one you like. A couple of years ago I did find a set of all white tires with a tread pattern like you describe at a bike show.  Seller said they were new bike take offs but I didn't ask what bike.  I got them for my Rabineck (German made with sachs 3 speed coaster brake).

Like I said, you probably know about the 700's, but I decided to post just in case you didn't.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Nov 25, 2013)

I do know about the 700c x37 tires. I guess I'm just going to really have to dig into the web and try and find something I really like. Just %99.9 of whats out there is really modern with the graphics on the side or just plain well modern in tread pattern. I want new tires for sure though. Having split the sidewall in a cotton belted balloon tire I really liked I'm rethinking my riding of vintage tires I like and keeping them just for show purposes.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2013)

Check out Continental Retro Ride or Schwalbe Fat Frank. They are 700c X 2" so they'll be a tad larger, but the tread won't make you puke. They still have sidewall graphics though. I've been running WTB Pathfinders and I just black out the graphics with a permanent marker.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Nov 25, 2013)

I completely forgot about the fat franks coming in a 700c size.  Man those just might do the trick, Ill have to keep them in mind. Still have to go nab the bike yet so I still got time to shop around.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 25, 2013)

I ran across another pattern at a bike shop over the weekend- Kenda small block 8:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/29er-tire/kenda/small-block-8-29/prd_437843_1564crx.aspx
not too knobby, and you could always take an angle grinder to it.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2013)

Those are MTB tires that will probably have a stickier compound making them feel a little slower on pavement vs. a pavement specific tire.


----------

